# WTB Federal Paper Gold Medal hulls



## GWP (Feb 3, 2007)

Looking for some Federal Gold Medal paper hulls for reloading. If any one has some they want to sell or give away I would be interested. Live in Grand Forks so looking some close to home.
Thanks


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

I have 3 boxes unshot - I also have a half dozen old western super X


----------

